# Happy about these...



## Brain M (Aug 17, 2016)

Stabilized some ant infested and rotted wood to see how it would turn out. I'm quite pleased. Now I have to figure out how im going to use them and how/what color I'm going to cast them in to fill the voids.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Lookin good so far!


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 18, 2016)

Look nice. Maybe fill voids with a deep blood red be cool. Or a copper metallic look nice too


----------



## Brain M (Aug 18, 2016)

So many choices on color it's crazy! I was thinking about cutting them up into thinner pieces since they will most likely be used for knif scales. This would give me the option to fill each one wit a different color.


----------

